# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  My lil buddies :D

## Robby Cash

My lil buddies right before feeding time. Any time the lil one sees me grab the crickets cage it'll come out of its hole and start licking its lips like it knows whats about to fall into the tank with them lol. The little one is named Piccolo (from dragon ball z) :P and the bigger one is named.... well... i duno yet, just caught him tonight while at work on lunch break lol.

----------


## randomGIR55

Name the big 1 Goku. :Smile:

----------


## Robby Cash

> Name the big 1 Goku.


I actually did like 20 minutes after posting them pics lol.

----------

